# MV Margaret Johnson



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,
Could anyone direct me to a source where I could obtain some general plans for the MV *"Margaret Johnson"* (Johnson Line), built 1928.
As usual, any help is very much appreciated.
Best Regards,
P.N.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*Margaret, Axel and Annie Johnson*

Hi and Hello,

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2927003 - photo, history and her fate

https://translate.google.com/transl...rtyg.se/margaret_johnson_1928.htm&prev=search - confirmation of above

https://translate.google.com/transl...rtyg.se/margaret_johnson_1928.htm&prev=search - timetable, and her two sister ships

could not find a general arrangement plan


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobo5 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone direct me to a source where I could obtain some general plans for the MV *"Margaret Johnson"* (Johnson Line), built 1928.
> As usual, any help is very much appreciated.
> Best Regards,
> P.N.


Try an email to the National Maritime Museum

[email protected]

regards
Roger


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

harry t. said:


> Hi and Hello,
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2927003 - photo, history and her fate
> 
> ...



harry t.
Thank you for your reply. Found some pictures on the web of a great model of the ship, so I guess the modeler would have had some plans to work from. No name or information to get in contact.
Thanks again, 
P.N.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Try an email to the National Maritime Museum
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Roger,
Thank you for the lead. Will shoot off an e-mail later today.
Wish me luck,
Cheers,
P.N.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*Margaret Johnson*

hello P.N.
20th century built model depicting the Swedish freighter M/S MARGARET JOHNSON built 1928 (rebuilt 1948) by Aktiebolaget Götaverken, Gothenburg for Rederiaktiebolaget Nordstjernan, Stockholm. Scale 1:135. Incl framed copy of original drawing (102*55cm). Mounted in glass case.
Size (case): Length 120cm, Height 45cm, Depth 20cm
SOLD
Details from; Fartygsmagasinet i Stockholm AB
Österlånggatan 19 | SE-111 31 Stockholm
Phone/fax: +46 (0)8 20 93 98
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

harry t. said:


> hello P.N.
> 20th century built model depicting the Swedish freighter M/S MARGARET JOHNSON built 1928 (rebuilt 1948) by Aktiebolaget Götaverken, Gothenburg for Rederiaktiebolaget Nordstjernan, Stockholm. Scale 1:135. Incl framed copy of original drawing (102*55cm). Mounted in glass case.
> Size (case): Length 120cm, Height 45cm, Depth 20cm
> SOLD
> ...


Harry,
Thank you. Will try the e-mail and see what happens,
Thanks again,
P.N.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

*Margaret Johnsson*

Hallo 

On this forum there has been an Swedish expert on Johnsson line
/ Hasse Neren / Perhaps not so active now but try PM him?

He has earlier shown his collection of several Johnsson models on a Swedish maritime forum. At this same forum there has been person expert and collector of GA s , precision artwork on Johnsson, and modelbuildning. A former Johnsson line engineering department/ inspector I think.

Hasse will probably know.

regards
Sven-Olof


----------



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

*m/v Margaret Johnson*

Hello,
I own a general arrangement plan of the m/v Margaret Johnson. Please find enclosed an image of the plan I have. If you wish, I can send you a high resolution scanned copy of this plan.
Best regards,
Daslav

P.S.
My native language is Spanish, so please excuse my English.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

sven-olof said:


> Hallo
> 
> On this forum there has been an Swedish expert on Johnsson line
> / Hasse Neren / Perhaps not so active now but try PM him?
> ...


Sven,
Thank you for your reply. I will try to get Hasse's contact information from the members section and send him my request.
Thank you again,
P.N.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

On this Swedish digital museum there are several pictures and interiors on Margaret.

And their model

https://digitaltmuseum.org/021027111304/fartygsmodell

regards


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

sven-olof said:


> On this Swedish digital museum there are several pictures and interiors on Margaret.
> 
> And their model
> 
> ...


Sven, 
Thank you. Excellent site. Very helpful.
Cheers,
P.N.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

dlpy said:


> Hello,
> I own a general arrangement plan of the m/v Margaret Johnson. Please find enclosed an image of the plan I have. If you wish, I can send you a high resolution scanned copy of this plan.
> Best regards,
> Daslav
> ...


Daslav,
Thank you for your reply with your very kind offer. I would be very happy to receive a copy of your plan, hoping that it's not too much trouble to get it to me.
Again, my sincere thank you and looking forward to hearing from you.
Best regards,
P.N.


----------



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

*m/v Margaret Johnson General Arrangement plan*

Hello P.N.,
It will be a pleasure to send you a scanned copy of the plan you need.
The copy will be ready next Monday and due the size of the file and in order to send it to you via Wetransfer, I will need your e-mail address.
Kind regards,
Daslav


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

dlpy said:


> Hello P.N.,
> It will be a pleasure to send you a scanned copy of the plan you need.
> The copy will be ready next Monday and due the size of the file and in order to send it to you via Wetransfer, I will need your e-mail address.
> Kind regards,
> Daslav


Daslav,
Great news!
<[email protected]>
Saludos,
P.N.


----------



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

*m/v Margaret Johnson General Arrangement plan*

Hello P.N.,
I just have sent you, via Wetransfer, two scanned images of the plan you need. Unfortunately, the scanner shop near home has under repair the proper machine. Within two days I will get a better scanned image and I will send you.
I have included some scanned slides of a Johnson Line ship I took many years ago in Antofagasta, a port in the North of Chile.
Kind regards,
Daslav


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

dlpy said:


> Hello P.N.,
> I just have sent you, via Wetransfer, two scanned images of the plan you need. Unfortunately, the scanner shop near home has under repair the proper machine. Within two days I will get a better scanned image and I will send you.
> I have included some scanned slides of a Johnson Line ship I took many years ago in Antofagasta, a port in the North of Chile.
> Kind regards,
> Daslav


Daslav
Got your scans, THANK YOU! Your time and effort in sending me this material is very much appreciated. Looking forward to hearing from you soon,
Salut,
P.N.


----------



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

*m/v Margaret Johnson General Arrangement plan*

Hello P.N.,
It's my pleasure. Soon I will send you a better copy of the plan.
Kind regards,
Daslav


----------



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

*m/v Margaret Johnson General Arrangement plan*

Hello P.N.,
I just have sent you, via WeTransfer, a better copy of your plan.
All the best,
Daslav


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

dlpy said:


> Hello P.N.,
> I just have sent you, via WeTransfer, a better copy of your plan.
> All the best,
> Daslav


Daslav,
Received the copy of plan No.2. You're right, it is so much better in detail then first one. 
It's been a pleasure being in contact with you, and again, my sincere thanks sending me the MJ plans, twice!
Have a great day,
Cheers,
P.N.


----------



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

P.N.,
The pleasure has been all mine.
All the best,
Daslav


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Just a casual onlooker at this MV Margaret Johnson thread I am impressed with the help of the members who have helped to get plans of this ship to Hobo5
Well Done Gentlemen
Peggy747


----------

